# Morsi makes new changes



## marimar

Mursi assumes sweeping new powers

Egyptian President Mohammed Mursi has issued a declaration preventing anyone from challenging his decrees, laws and decisions.

This means that no court can dissolve the constituent assembly, which is drawing up a new constitution.

President Mursi has also sacked his chief prosecutor and ordered the re-trial of officers accused of attacking protesters under Hosni Mubarak.

Mr Mahmoud's acquittal of the officers led to violent clashes last month.

President Mursi has appointed Talaat Ibrahim as new chief prosecutor.

The declaration also gives the 100-member constituent assembly two additional months to draft a new constitution, to replace the one suspended after President Mubarak was overthrown.

The constitution re-write, which was meant to be finished by December, has been plagued by dozens of lawsuits questioning the make-up of the constituent assembly.

BBC © 2012


----------



## GM1

This was news before the announcement:

*Brotherhood to mobilize in Tahrir ahead of Morsy announcement*

President Mohamed Morsy is expected to issue some important political decisions Thursday evening, sources within his office have said.

One of the announcements relates to the Constituent Assembly tasked with drafting the new constitution regarding a decision that has been under extensive study, the sources said, speaking to Al-Masry Al-Youm on condition of anonymity. The sources did not give any additional details.

The assembly, which is widely dominated by Islamists, has struggled to complete the drafting process amid resignations from Coptic representatives, journalists and other non-Islamists. 

The Muslim Brotherhood's Guidance Bureau has ordered members to mobilize in Tahrir Square Thursday at dusk to support Morsy's pending announcement, Turkish news agency Anadolu reported. 

*An informed Brotherhood source reportedly told the agency that members in areas close to the capital were given specific instructions to go to Tahrir Square around sunset to create a “popular movement for the protection of properties from expected actions of violence.” *
source: Brotherhood to mobilize in Tahrir ahead of Morsy announcement


----------



## Sonrisa

...oh shut


----------



## DeadGuy

Perfect timing though...............

Those of you who live in Cairo should stay home tomorrow, the MB's already given orders to their stupid blind followers to go to Tahrir Square tomorrow to support the jack ar$e's decisions........And with other political groups going there to condemn it, it will definitely be a mess


----------



## GM1

We have planned to go from Mohandeseen to Sheikh Zayed to the cinema, but we will watch the news...


----------



## Sonrisa

I dont think there will be big protests. People have lost hope.


----------



## charleen

another friday of fun! Think we will stay in Sherouk, nothing happens here.


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> I dont think there will be big protests. People have lost hope.


My husband and my neighbor are going to Tahrir. They don't go to just any protest. I hope it stays peaceful.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> My husband and my neighbor are going to Tahrir. They don't go to just any protest. I hope it stays peaceful.



I had plans to go out with an Egyptian friend today until I received a text from him at 2.30am saying it was off but just had another one telling me he will phone me as we might still be able to go out lol


----------



## DeadGuy

Sonrisa said:


> I dont think there will be big protests. People have lost hope.


Most people did lose hope yes.........But what that jack ar$e did yesterday is that he made it clear that there's no other alternatives but ousting him and his stupid group.......

The trouble now is that it's not like when Mubarak was here, apart from Mubarak's officials and police, everyone was against Mubarak; this time it's not against a regime, but against "Islam"...........And those Islamist idiots are happy with his decisions cause they don't know how to be humans with freewill! They're just a bunch of slaves that NEED a master whipping their ar$es and telling them what to do! And the decisions he made yesterday giving himself all these jurisdictions made him that master! With Allah's blessing of course!

I definitely hope I'm wrong about this, but with Islamists being a part of it, it won't be a revolution, it will probably be a civil war


----------



## aykalam

Update from hubby on the phone: Marches still have not reached Tahrir.


----------



## aykalam

Reports on Twitter of scuffles between pro-anti MB protesters in Alex and Mahalla


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Reports on Twitter of scuffles between pro-anti MB protesters in Alex and Mahalla


Not sure if it's FJP or MB's HQ, but burnt down in Alexanderia, Port Said, Suez and Ismailia.........

Also Samir Morkos, one of the president's "assistants" resigned as a result of Morsi's decisions.......

And the FJP's spokesman: _The ones protesting against Morsi's decisions are just a "few" impolite ones comparing to the well behaved majority supporting his decisions!_ 

(Yes, he used the word impolite!) 

Same old same old! :juggle:


----------



## DeadGuy

There were talks about a "speech" by Morsi addressing the Egyptian population last night..........Still waiting........

And the Ultras' marches were scheduled at 16:00..........


----------



## expatagogo

DeadGuy said:


> Not sure if it's FJP or MB's HQ, but burnt down in Alexanderia, Port Said, Suez and Ismailia.........


And Assiut...


----------



## DeadGuy

Speech is on, complete nonsense!

And couple minutes after speech started, police seems to be trying to crackdown protests in Tahrir Square! Shooting teargas bombs at least!


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> And Assiut...


Yes, Assuit too.

Also Qena police seems to be putting extra security on FJB and MB's HQ according to news........


----------



## DeadGuy

DeadGuy said:


> Speech is on, complete nonsense!
> 
> And couple minutes after speech started, police seems to be trying to crackdown protests in Tahrir Square! Shooting teargas bombs at least!


Giving money now for the train's victims........What a low, cheap shot


----------



## canuck2010

Any idea on the numbers of anti-morsi protestors?


----------



## expatagogo

Collecting the papers from the FJP headquarters in Alexandria.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just took this off a facebook page.. the person is a freelance photographer.

If you are headed to Tahrir, or any of the protests in Egypt, please note that there have been reports of two gang rapes tonight, as well as reports of increased violence towards women in Cairo tonight. These reports are coming from trusted sources. Guys, protect your female friends, and everyone please watch your backs.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Going back to Tahrir top line

Victory or death bottom line


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Speech is on, complete nonsense!
> 
> And couple minutes after speech started, police seems to be trying to crackdown protests in Tahrir Square! Shooting teargas bombs at least!


"There are weevils eating away at the nation's heart". 

Weevils!?


----------



## aykalam

This picture taking from the stormed FJP HQ in Alex. It is not photoshopped 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205427_558403434185258_1793733763_n.jpg


----------



## MaidenScotland

one gang rape confirmed.. it happened at Pizza hut,


----------



## canuck2010

I wonder if more nationwide strikes are in the works...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Friend who lives neer Abdeen has texted to tell me the place is full of policeman..


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> Going back to Tahrir top line
> 
> Victory or death bottom line
> 
> 
> View attachment 6548


I just says _Irga'a Tahrir_, "Return to Tahrir!". 

I don't see "victory or death"...


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> I wonder if more nationwide strikes are in the works...


I'm currently watching the raucous assembly at the Judges Club at the Supreme Judicial Council on al-Nil. Apparently Judges Club in Alex and other locations have declared a stoppage in protest. EI has the skinny.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> I just says _Irga'a Tahrir_, "Return to Tahrir!".
> 
> I don't see "victory or death"...




translated by an Egyptian friend,


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> translated by an Egyptian friend,


s/he added an extra line for extra impact


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gunfire being heard in Mohandiseen and Zamalek... I personally haven't heard it but I live in a noisy street,


----------



## DeadGuy

expatagogo said:


> Collecting the papers from the FJP headquarters in Alexandria.


Utility bills with 20% discount for FJP members were found in there.........:juggle:


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> This picture taking from the stormed FJP HQ in Alex. It is not photoshopped
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205427_558403434185258_1793733763_n.jpg


It explains how Morsi managed to show people his shirt without any visible bulletproof vests that day


----------



## jemiljan

Spot on analysis in the _Economist_:

Egypt
Going up in flames
Nov 25th 2012, 9:15 by M.R. | CAIRO

CRITICS have labeled it a Reichstag fire moment, a reference to when Hitler consolidated power in Germany. Admirers describe it as a brave and necessary, albeit temporary, move to prevent a drift towards chaos. In either case Muhammad Morsi, Egypt's recently elected president, has pitched his country into a crisis as dire as any since the uprising in January 2011 that ended six decades of military-backed dictatorship. Seeking to break a deadlock with secular opponents, he issued a shock decree on November 22nd granting himself sweeping new powers. The move has left Egypt starkly and dangerously polarised. Whether Mr Morsi succeeds, and whether this turns out well or disastrously for Egypt, remains to be seen...


----------

